# A good Vacuum for the car with good suction - recommendations



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi folks, hope everyone is keeping well ?

I need a few recommendations for a vacuum for the car, I tend not to vacuum it that often, say once a year, but its a real pain with the Dyson and dare I say it, it doesn't really do much picking up. 

I have resisted until now to buy a dedicated vacuum, but with me working from home now, Im getting itchy feet and want to buy something

What do you guys use thats not too expensive, reliable and has good suction. Wouldn't mind a wet and dry one to suck up anything I have to spot clean. I suppose an extraction machine is pure overkill for me for a once a year vacuum ?

Thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Depends on your budget, but you won't go wrong with a Numatic George. They're around £250 now though, so could be more than you're looking to spend if you're only doing it once or twice a year.
You can always use it around the house of course :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Henry every time. Simple effective very strong and powerful and easy to get attachments.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

You can't wet and dry with a Henry though.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I'd agree. If you want a wet and dry, definitely the Numatic George. Well worth the money


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

A lot of people swear by these. https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tt...AMF3joHbgNjjSxTvfUEaAgO7EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve got one of the bigger Titan models from Screwfix and it works very well - great suction power and it’s a wet /dry vacuum, so for me works well. 

Only comment is it’s not the quietest machine, but does seem to settle and get lower after a few uses…


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Nick,

I use a Dyson cylinder vacuum cleaner in the garage and it's probably 15 years old. I regularly vacuum the (treble) garage floor as I live down an unmade road and have a gravel drive. It does a brilliant job on the cars as well. You do know that you have filters internally that need cleaning don't you ( it doesn't really do much picking up)? I wouldn't try to use an upright model but if you look after a cylinder Dyson, it will last a long time and give you all the suction you need. Find them on ebay as a serviced unit from a Dyson outlet.

Derek.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I would always go for a Numatic, I have a Henry and the CTD 570/2 wet vac. But beware buying a Henry from the likes of Argos, Sainsburys etc. They will be the really weak motor light duty ones, my boss bought one and they don't pull the skin off a rice pudding, it was one of the EU's less memorable ideas to lessen the power of vacuums, meaning it took over twice as long to vacuum, using more electric. If you want a powerful dry vac, get one from an industrial dealer, such as Technijet at Kirkby Lonsdale, they sell the bombproof Numatics, and also Karcher, who do a very powerful little dry vac for not silly money. If you want wet/dry then the only one to consider is the Numatic George. Wap vacuums are also very good, the one I have at work has worked it's socks off for over ten years now without a hiccup.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Nick ...... as you ask about a dedicated, I will contribute one. The Battery Flex.
stopped answering this one as it just gets the same replies. Although most are good I can't put any in dedicated for cars tbh.
As you are probably aware Flex are up in the brand leader class and have so many options in every tool. I digress.
OnLy seen with the same model is Jon on FDC
Isit cheap, no but excellent value and it's a little gem. Absolutely aimed and dedicated for cars.
I honestly recommend it. :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

For my money. It's got to be a Karcher wet'dry vacuum, the WD5 25 litre wet and dry vacuum with blow function for £180 at Toolstation is a bargain. 
I've had several Karcher WD vacuums and they have very impressive suction even from the basic WD2 which can be had for £90. Unfortunately I had to buy another, because the one I use for the car kept migrating into the house. Lol.

https://www.toolstation.com/karcher-wd-5-25l-wet-dry-vacuum/p53401


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I use my numatic George it’s great


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I have the WD2 for the car, what more do you need in reality?. you're not doing it that often in my opinion to warrant industrial size machines and the costs. 

I bought a WD2 for the car about 8-9 years ago and subsequently used it for the house when I ripped out the down stairs. I also use it for the garage floor too when it gets dirty. I thought it was that abused, I would get another as this one is likely to go belly up - however still going strong. So it gets used for the dirty jobs now and the other is used for cars only. 

I got my first one from the Karcher outlet, think it was £30 delivered at the time.

Ive not tried it with a wet vac application as I have a household bissell, which I use for mats etc. so couldn't comment there.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Walesy. said:


> Ive not tried it with a wet vac application as I have a household bissell, which I use for mats etc. so couldn't comment there.


I bought my initial WD2 around the same time for the same price from them. Have used to loads of times for wet vacuuming seats, etc... dry after giving the seats a good shampooing. 
Replaced the filter maybe three times in that time. It's still going strong in the house now as I've a WD5 for car use now.


----------



## jbeer (Aug 6, 2013)

+1 for the Karcher WD2

I got my WD2 a few years back as I always had the old house vacuums passed down for the car until I decided to get a dedicated vacuum so I got the WD2 from the outlet Karcher store in 2016 for £36 delivered…now it’s used for the car and other dirty duties and still going strong.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a Miele, constant good suction, great machine, must be 20 years old now.
I hate stand up hoovers because as soon if you reach in the car the bloody thing falls over and it the car.
A cylinder hoover every time for car cleaning.
By the way we have a Miele for in the houseto, works a treat.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I too have the Cat & Dog Miele and it's approx 14 years old and works as it did when I purchased it. Superb suction, sometimes too much which is adjustable. Never used a better vacuum cleaner.



Caledoniandream said:


> I have a Miele, constant good suction, great machine, must be 20 years old now.
> I hate stand up hoovers because as soon if you reach in the car the bloody thing falls over and it the car.
> A cylinder hoover every time for car cleaning.
> By the way we have a Miele for in the houseto, works a treat.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've got a Henry, had well in excess of 10 years. I've vacummed up water ( yes, really ) dust n everything in between with it. It's lived unused in a damp shed for a while in the past, but it always continues to impress when I want to vacuum with it. If it does ever give up on me, I'll DEFO be getting another !


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

This looks pretty good too.

https://www.toolstation.com/nilfisk-buddy-ii-12l-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner/p65733

Bigger capacity, longer cable and longer hose on this one.

https://www.toolstation.com/nilfisk...-vacuum-cleaner-with-power-tool-socket/p13885


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Wet...2VZjh6xhyK3vDyQH-YBoCftEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't think Nick read any of these


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks for all your help and suggestions. Indeed I agree that for the amount of times I am going to use it in the car, its probably overkill to get something industrial and expensive. Quite a few of you have said the WD2 - So I will check that out.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

There might be some good deals an Amazon for vacuums, Prime day specials:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/d6afb...eals-grid_slot-6_dcda_dt_dcell_img_6_d6afb4a0


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Just purchased the Nilfisk Alto 26, excellent powerful cleaner with power tool input for dust extraction, very happy with my choice.


----------

